# my mini mare pregnant?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

iv had a mini mare now for about 4 months known her since she was born. looking to breed from her.

but she looks so bloated??? iv wormed her TWICE with two diff types/ makes of decent wormer. still hasnt gone down. she is hardly eating anything also.


she was in with a 1 yr old colt before she came to me but surely he is way too young.....as my boy is only just three and find out what his ment to be doing:whistling2:

any idea's?


everything else is normal about her. i should get a picture but she looks about 6-8 months gone! :lol2: how she wadles along with her belly


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

a colt can get a mare in foal for the day he is born. some do develop very early. some pics would help though. it depends on how far gone she is as to how easy it is to tell if she in in foal or not. the other thing you could do is ask your vet to do a ultra sound scan on her. depending on how far gone she is depends wether it will be a intrenal or external scan. do you have pics on your facebook, if so ill go have a quick look for you


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I doubt that very much Roseanna.......Their 'nuts' have to drop before they are capable of getting a mare in foal.

We've left colts in with mares till around 8 months without foals coming about.
I've heard of it happening but I would think it was few and far between

OP,

Your mare is over a year, a yearling colt has a good chance of getting her pregnant, so could well be pregnant but to be honest it wouldn't be the best of things to happen would it?
I must say though that I couldn't 'see' that my mare was pregnant at 5 month just before she slipped her foal a few years ago. Yes we knew she was as she'd been scanned twice at 4 weeks and 3.5 months just to make sure.
Are her legs any better now?
Plus it didn't sound as if she came fromt eh best of homes so they may well have known she'd been covered and not told you.
I'd have a vet to her to make sure it's not been a bigger stallion that could cause serious issues with a mini.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

personally id get her scanned and checked over by the vet to be on the safe side, has she started bagging up at all? iv known some mares be huge before they foaled whereas others hardly showed at all, so size of belly is not something that can accurately predict how far along in pregnancy they are. that said the only time iv seen pregnant mares go off there food is in the final run up to the birth. if she isnt pregnant then she dose need looking at by a vet as going off food and having a swollen stomach dosent sound good to me.

its very possible for a yearling colt to get a mare in foal, how old is your mare? if there is a chance shes been covered by something significantly bigger than she is you need to be very carefull and make sure you have a vet on standby when she foals.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

rosanna123 said:


> a colt can get a mare in foal for the day he is born. some do develop very early. some pics would help though. it depends on how far gone she is as to how easy it is to tell if she in in foal or not. the other thing you could do is ask your vet to do a ultra sound scan on her. depending on how far gone she is depends wether it will be a intrenal or external scan. do you have pics on your facebook, if so ill go have a quick look for you



colts cannot do that so young! ill be getting pictures today.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

she is just over 3 yrs old.... ohh no she would prob eat a whole blale of hay if you let her she is a right pig so i have to limit her food but she is definatly not fat. and getting her food in small amounts to 'stop the bloating'

the colt when fully grown would only be 1 hand bigger then her i should think as he was the same size as her.

all of her breeding stallions are no bigger then 36 inches and she is 33

she was only ever kept with the mares then moved down into the yard the week before i collected her and then she was in with the colt.


but my 'stallion' when he was 1 yr old he hadnt a clue what he would be doing nore as a 2 yr old. but now he is three he trys to mount my 15hh mare LOL 

her feet/ legs are fine now. apart from 1 but its getting there, the problem was she had too much heel on her back hoof and it was tipping her forward he cut off about 1 inch and 1/2 inch from other side which is a lot for how small she is. her other foot is perfect and her front ones are rounding off nicely but the other one i think its more habbit as she can put it flat on the floor but she still cocks it alot LOL but massive improvement and tendons are all working too! will post more update pictures somtime.

no, not baging up at all. she is still in season and i have to wash her legs almost every day!

ill message jan to ask her what she thinks the ' bloating' is. 

if not the vet it shall be.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

ok, sorry im wrong. i have only worked at the national stud in newmarket and stanley house stud in newmarket. what i said was they can as SOME develop younger than others. some colts balls have dropped within the first couple of days of being born. other dont drop until they are over a year old as my friend has just found out. 

the only way you owuld be able to tell at the mo (with the info you have given) is to have her scanned. as she probably wont start really showing until she is about 8-9 months gone.


----------



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

It is possible that a yealing colt could do the 'job' but pretty unusal. I too would be getting the vet out to scan her. Are you planning on keeping the foal you breed from her?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

If she's showing in season she won't be pregnant. First timers often don't bag up until just hours before birth if not after. At just 4 months you wouldn't be able to see any belly on her even if she were pregnant.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> ok, sorry im wrong. i have only worked at the national stud in newmarket and stanley house stud in newmarket. what i said was they can as SOME develop younger than others. some colts balls have dropped within the first couple of days of being born. other dont drop until they are over a year old as my friend has just found out.
> 
> the only way you owuld be able to tell at the mo (with the info you have given) is to have her scanned. as she probably wont start really showing until she is about 8-9 months gone.


Oh ffs get off your high horse honestly. Im sick to death of hearing that you are right about everything cos you worked at the national stud. No one gives a damn just because you worked there does not mean that you know everything about horses. For all we know you could of been their secretary. I hate people that brag about their experiences etc.

I have had 2 colts with their mums upto a few months ago and i can quite safely say none of them have the maturity to know what to do with their bits. If colts could make their mums pregnant within a few days of being born then people would get them castrated straight the way.

Depends on the condition of the mare and with her being mini she will probably show early.

However due to the time of the year im inclined to say its probably due to the grass coming through. My shetland is the same and he just mows the concrete yard. Does she have any milk or bagging up of her nipples?? Also when was she last in season?


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

here we go again, i said SOME CAN GET THEIR MUMS PREGNANT, as SOME COLTS BALLS DROP WITHIN A FEW DAYS. i have worked at stanley house stud as a stable hand the same as at the national stud. i do know what i am talking about when it comes to horses and breeding them. i am qualified in breeding race horses and i am really fed up now of people telling me that i dont have a clue about anything and i do, and i am fed up with people telling i dont have a clue but then posting what i said in their post


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> here we go again, i said SOME CAN GET THEIR MUMS PREGNANT, as SOME COLTS BALLS DROP WITHIN A FEW DAYS. i have worked at stanley house stud as a stable hand the same as at the national stud. i do know what i am talking about when it comes to horses and breeding them. i am qualified in breeding race horses and i am really fed up now of people telling me that i dont have a clue about anything and i do, and i am fed up with people telling i dont have a clue but then posting what i said in their post


Wow my mum and i run a stud and rescue does that mean i know everything. My mum worked for a variety of show jumping stables and did some work for Monty Roberts. Therefore we should know everything about horses. I know for a fact we are still learning every day. 

So how does a newborn colt suddenly grow enough to mount the mare then. Foals spend all their time sleeping and eating and even if they rear cant reach the mare. If they were the same size as the mare she wouldnt be able to give birth.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

that just proves that you know nothing. a mare determinds the size and sex of the foal. 'So how does a newborn colt suddenly grow enough to mount the mare then. Foals spend all their time sleeping and eating and even if they rear cant reach the mare. If they were the same size as the mare she wouldnt be able to give birth.' have you never heard of mounting mounds, a lump on the ground for a small stallion to stand on so that he can reach the mare. there has been cases where colts have got mum pregnant. 

i never said i new everything, i said that i knew what i was talking about when it came to horses and breeding them due to the experiance i have. yes there are still things that im not sure about so i go to my mum (who has 32 years experiance) or my friend (who has 24 years experiance)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> that just proves that you know nothing. a mare determinds the size and sex of the foal. 'So how does a newborn colt suddenly grow enough to mount the mare then. Foals spend all their time sleeping and eating and even if they rear cant reach the mare. If they were the same size as the mare she wouldnt be able to give birth.' have you never heard of mounting mounds, a lump on the ground for a small stallion to stand on so that he can reach the mare. there has been cases where colts have got mum pregnant.
> 
> i never said i new everything, i said that i knew what i was talking about when it came to horses and breeding them due to the experiance i have. yes there are still things that im not sure about so i go to my mum (who has 32 years experiance) or my friend (who has 24 years experiance)


Yea cases where the colts are a lot older and people havent realised. Years of experience shows sod all i for one know this for a fact. As soon as someone starts spouting how much experience they have i tend to disapprove of them as a potential home for the rescues cos most the time its a load of rubbish.

Another question for ya so how long after a mare has had a foal does she come into season then????


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Settle down it's only a forum....lmao.

I do agree with you though selina.

Qualifications mean next to nothing as to breeding any species of mammal in my eyes. Experience overrides all the 'qualifications' you can get.
What's the use of spending a short time at a racing/breeding stud then saying you 'know what your talking about'. At 23-24 years old Roseanna you haven't spent a lot of time at either of the studs you say you worked at, afterall you have also had your kids and I bet you didn't work there after that, so therefore you do not have loads of experience. I'm sorry but that's the way it is. I'd be interested to know how long you actually were employed at these places.

Saying a colt can get the mare pregnant may not be totally wrong, we all know colts 'can' get a mare pregnant, some earlier than others. This is not the norm though.
Mounting mounds yes I know a 9hh stallion who had a mare stand 'down a hill' naturally and got her pregnant she was 15.3hh!
It happens but not very often so therefore not the norm.

You are again offering advice, which may or may not be correct, about something that you don't have the experience to give....somewhat like offering advice about mice and other rodents on your website whilst asking for advice on here about them.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

and after all tht .. pics? why is it tht theres always an argument after a wee post askin for questions sheer bitchyness..
newho back the the pony in question


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

klair328 said:


> and after all tht .. pics? why is it tht theres always an argument after a wee post askin for questions sheer bitchyness..
> newho back the the pony in question


I agree and apologise to the OP. I just get irritated by the same people posting rubbish


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

a mare comes back into season 10 days after the foal is born. i have been breeding horses with my mum and at studs for almost 15 years. the only way i qualifled was by the experiance i have with breeding.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry to say but that's not 'your' experience it's your Mums. I also apologise to the op but something has to be said just in case incorrect advice is given, and taken, this could cause problems in some instances.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

sorry but i was the one sitting up with the mares over night most of the time, i was the one checking the afterbirth and helping the mare foal (if needed). i was the one doing most of the handling of the foal. how is that all my mums experiance.

i am not giving incorrect infonation, it is all correct. even after having my children i carried on studing horse breeding, checking up on everything i wasnt sure about


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hmmmmmm i never thought of the hill/mound thing....... magic has been in with tia quite alot she is 15hh and we have a nice steep mound LOL......... im sure its rare for mini's to get horses preg. tia would prob kick him away if he tried to mount her corectly!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> sorry but i was the one sitting up with the mares over night most of the time, i was the one checking the afterbirth and helping the mare foal (if needed). i was the one doing most of the handling of the foal. how is that all my mums experiance.
> 
> i am not giving incorrect infonation, it is all correct. even after having my children i carried on studing horse breeding, checking up on everything i wasnt sure about


Please just stop talking :lol2:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

best pic i could get for now they wanted thier breakfast! LOL







magic and missy







and for the people who saw her standing on her toes! much better!

dont worry missy hasnt been wearing a saddle for too long ........ she rubed her fur out on a tree :lolsign:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Roseanna,

My 8 year old granddaughter sat with my cats and dogs whilst they gave birth when she was only 5, she came and told me when there was another pup/kitten, does that make her and expert.......NO!
All my grandkchildren probably know more than you about rodents but they would not give advice as most of their experience is in observation rather than actual hands on.

At 8 or 9 years old whether you were there at the birth or not you would only 'know' what you were told so that is not in itself 'experience'.
Granted I would say you have 'some' experience but not enough to be advising on the pregnancy and birth in equines. I dont' give advice as such as I have no real hands on experience other than helping birth with a few exmoors, cows ans goats and sheep.....that's over 25 years+ and I still wouldn't say my advice would be totally correct.
In total, not from the date you first went to the last date you went, how long have you actually spent employed by the stud yards?
It's fine to advise in the things you are sure of but if you're still asking for advice on the same subjects yourself then it's not really worth anything!

Giant snail,

Your mare doesn't look pregnant to me, or not if she's only been with a colt over the last 4 months, just a little tubby she shouldn't be that 'fat' if she were only 4 months pregnant. Of course if she had been with a colt/stallion for longer, or earlier on, then she could be as she would be further on than you say.
Everyone tells me every year that my mare Heaven is pregnant but she's not she's just a 'good doer'....too bloody good to be honest. She can live on concrete and gain weight.
Again sometimes mares hide it well right upto the week before birth so without a scan we can't really be sure.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I agree with Saxon looks like a grass belly too me. The grass is quite rich this year. Even our shettie has weight on him and he just mows the yard.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had ot bring my mare in again as the grass is just too much for her. She's allowed out for 2 hours over 4 days then in the rest of the time on basic hay.

I've been unable to drive her lately due to health so she's not getting any exercise either which isn't helping. I wish I could find a rider for her or someone who would drive her for me.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

saxon said:


> I've had ot bring my mare in again as the grass is just too much for her. She's allowed out for 2 hours over 4 days then in the rest of the time on basic hay.
> 
> I've been unable to drive her lately due to health so she's not getting any exercise either which isn't helping. I wish I could find a rider for her or someone who would drive her for me.


We are having that problem as the shetty needs to be driven but all the morons we keep finding dont seem to have a clue lol. The only one im worried about atm is the shettie but he just spends all day toodling around the yard eating what appears through the slabs lol


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

we dont even have a BLADE of grass so it isnt that. they are just on dust/ mud. i guess i she how she goes.as behaviour is all normal.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

giant snail said:


> we dont even have a BLADE of grass so it isnt that. they are just on dust/ mud. i guess i she how she goes.as behaviour is all normal.


We dont either but they are still putting on weight. Im sure ponies can put weight on from the wind lol.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Definitely fresh air puts weight on mine.

On the other hand the two 2 year old rescue boys, both gelded last year, are looking decidely scrawny at the moment so they are on the good grass! Still having to watch them though just in case.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i have spent 2 years working in studs, and at least 6months of that was sitting up with the foaling mares, in total i have been their for 45 mare giving birth, been at the covering of about 80, handled about 50 foals form birth. and cared for about 70 mares in diffrent stages of pregnancy. that is just at the studs. at home i have had 15 mares tht me and i mum have put in foal. and i have been there the hole way though


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> i have spent 2 years working in studs, and at least 6months of that was sitting up with the foaling mares, in total i have been their for 45 mare giving birth, been at the covering of about 80, handled about 50 foals form birth. and cared for about 70 mares in diffrent stages of pregnancy


We really couldnt care less tbh


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i was answering a question asked by saxon, not you. so why dont you just no answer, there is no need for you to butt in all the time, when this part of the convo is nothing to do with you


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

100 lines (I must not take things personally) and an hours detention for both of you and see me after school:whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> 100 lines (I must not take things personally) and an hours detention for both of you and see me after school:whistling2:


As long as i get a kittie to keep me company im happy XD


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i have just found this. Animal Care Hospital - Fayette County Veterinarians, Dental, Dogs, Cats, Horses, Livestock it states that a colt can get its mother pregnant although it is rare, as i have said and was slated for (or atleast thats the way i feel i have been treated)


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> i have just found this. Animal Care Hospital - Fayette County Veterinarians, Dental, Dogs, Cats, Horses, Livestock it states that a colt can get its mother pregnant although it is rare, as i have said and was slated for (or atleast thats the way i feel i have been treated)



If you read it correctly it says a 6 month old colt not a new born colt like you stated, god your like a dog with a bone.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it's about time we leave this alone now and concentrate on this little mare who may or may not be in foal.

It's sometimes too easy to get into a group attack situation, even if the posts irritate and annoy, as long as the OP can differentiate between good and 'not so good' advice I'm sure the mare will be fine.

When I put Heaven-Leigh in foal this year I'll be scared to come on and ask for advice......lmao


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

saxon said:


> I think it's about time we leave this alone now and concentrate on this little mare who may or may not be in foal.
> 
> It's sometimes too easy to get into a group attack situation, even if the posts irritate and annoy, as long as the OP can differentiate between good and 'not so good' advice I'm sure the mare will be fine.
> 
> When I put Heaven-Leigh in foal this year I'll be scared to come on and ask for advice......lmao



LOOL : victory:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

saxon said:


> I think it's about time we leave this alone now and concentrate on this little mare who may or may not be in foal.
> 
> It's sometimes too easy to get into a group attack situation, even if the posts irritate and annoy, as long as the OP can differentiate between good and 'not so good' advice I'm sure the mare will be fine.
> 
> When I put Heaven-Leigh in foal this year I'll be scared to come on and ask for advice......lmao



Just make sure you dont use a new born colt to get her pregnant.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

She's going to a black and white vanner cob stallion who is 13.1hh, she's only 13hh, to give the foal some 'step' for driving.
He carries red as his foal this year was red from a bay mare, the mare has had foal before and only ever bay, so he must also be homozygous tobiano!
My mare is tested homozygous anyway so I'll get nothing other than coloured and hopefully red.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

well this thread went slightly off on one :whistling2::lol2:

nothing to add to whats been said, other than to warn the OP i want to steal her pony, iv a soft spot for mini's and a soft spot for coloureds/spotteds so shes cuteness overload :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

saxon said:


> She's going to a black and white vanner cob stallion who is 13.1hh, she's only 13hh, to give the foal some 'step' for driving.
> He carries red as his foal this year was red from a bay mare, the mare has had foal before and only ever bay, so he must also be homozygous tobiano!
> My mare is tested homozygous anyway so I'll get nothing other than coloured and hopefully red.


Ooooooo very nice. Iv got a few youngsters iv put up for sale because we have waaaaaaaay too many now and it looks like one of the mares with rescued with foal at foot last year is due to drop.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

martyb said:


> Just make sure you dont use a new born colt to get her pregnant.



ohhh why not.......... looks like ill have to wean the foal at 2 days old and bottle feed it if thats the case :gasp: :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

giant snail said:


> ohhh why not.......... looks like ill have to wean the foal at 2 days old and bottle feed it if thats the case :gasp: :2thumb:


Looks like both my mares are in foal then seeing as i left the colts with them for 6 months hahahaha.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

giant snail said:


> ohhh why not.......... looks like ill have to wean the foal at 2 days old and bottle feed it if thats the case :gasp: :2thumb:



Make sure you wean it as soon as it pops out, dont want any accidents, didn't you know it can breed as soon as it is born.:whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

giant snail said:


> ohhh why not.......... looks like ill have to wean the foal at 2 days old and bottle feed it if thats the case :gasp: :2thumb:


But then you will get moaned at for being cruel :O. Funny how vets wait until they are quite a lot older before they castrate them with such a risk there


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i was only stating a fact that a foal knows what it is doing from the day it is born and some can be fertile within a couple of months


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

rosanna, dont take this personally, i dont 'hate' you, i dont feel any strong emotion for you, you are words on a screen that dissapear when i click on anything else and i forget about you, but hear goes:

just let it the hell go. when your in a hole stop digging. feel free to add your own phrases as you see fit, just stop blindly argueing your point all the time, will make life a lot easier : victory: you are stating your OPINION, scientificly proven fact cannot readily be argued with, but opinion can and will be challanged whenever people feel like it.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

im just not happy with the fact that i am being told i know nothing when i do, i only answer posts to give people advice on subjects that i know about. im sorry but it does upset me and make me angry when i am told i know nothing about something i worked very hard on


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> im just not happy with the fact that i am being told i know nothing when i do, i only answer posts to give people advice on subjects that i know about. im sorry but it does upset me and make me angry when i am told i know nothing about something i worked very hard on



You really should stop gnawing at that bone now, and just leave it be.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martyb said:


> You really should stop gnawing at that bone now, and just leave it be.


I agree


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Ooooooo very nice. Iv got a few youngsters iv put up for sale because we have waaaaaaaay too many now and it looks like one of the mares with rescued with foal at foot last year is due to drop.


Thankfully we only have the four but I would like a foal from Heaven as when I put ther in foal at 6 years old she slipped it. Due to the stupid yard owner putting her in the arena with my trotter x mare and allowing them to play 'chase', they used to love playing but weren't allowed when Heaven was pregnant, Heaven fell and slipped the foal 2 days later at 5 months gone. Foal when we get one will be staying but I'd love some land to rent rather than paying livery as that is getting a bit silly now

Roseanna,

Take note of my advice via pm and 'stop letting the wind blow your tongue round'....no one hates you or are having a go it's just that you are not thinking when you type or the words you type are not coming across as you would wish them to.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

all i will say is dont accuse me of knowing nothing about something that i know quite alot about. i only give advice on posts where i belive i can help and i know about the subject being discussed. i will not post if i do not know about the subject


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Can we have pics of the mare?


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah sorry, the keyboard on this laptop plays up now and then


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our 2 rescue ponies are beautiful now, all shiny and dainty


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah, done it


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

to be fair our cattle, lambs and piglets all mount each other from a young age. i have seen foals do that too. but i think they would have to be lucky to "hit the spot" and have the ability to impregnate too.

as someone said "it is rare"

it doesn't look to be carrying low enough to be preg, seems more to be a bit tubby to me, but i am in no way an expert.
with our cows you can tell as the space between the gut and the hip (where their ribs end and before the hip bone) goes wobbly with the weight of the baby pulling on the stomach. but i am not sure if that would be a way of telling in horses?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

giant snail said:


> image best pic i could get for now they wanted thier breakfast! LOL
> imagemagic and missy
> imageand for the people who saw her standing on her toes! much better!
> 
> dont worry missy hasnt been wearing a saddle for too long ........ she rubed her fur out on a tree :lolsign:


 
I missed these pics:lol2: I know nothing about pregnancy in horses so wont comment but she does have a big belly:gasp: Minnie our filly had a big belly but its gone down thank god


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 4, 2010)

Now I'm not a horsey person after being chased by one when I was younger (it was HUGE), however after reading this thread I'm surprised we don't have more 2 headed/6 legged baby horses running around from all the inbreeding that must be occuring! :whistling2:
I'd happily bet on a 6 legged on in the Grand National :lol2:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Mikaela said:


> Now I'm not a horsey person after being chased by one when I was younger (it was HUGE), however after reading this thread I'm surprised we don't have more 2 headed/6 legged baby horses running around from all the inbreeding that must be occuring! :whistling2:
> I'd happily bet on a 6 legged on in the Grand National :lol2:




LOL. i'd like to see one steeple chase!!! be quite intresting to see what they do with the other legs :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Have to say in those pics it does look like a grass belly, but probably worth getting a vet to have a look to be sure. Does her belly hang evenly on each side when you look at her from behind? In pregnancy the belly will often shift from one side to another as the foal moves about, giving the mare a lopsided look.


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 4, 2010)

giant snail said:


> LOL. i'd like to see one steeple chase!!! be quite intresting to see what they do with the other legs :2thumb::lol2:


They use them to trip the other horses up :gasp:


----------

